# Where is "trout point"



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:

Where is "TROUT POINT" referred in this section? Pensacola? Destin? Orange Beach? Thanks


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Point just west of NAS Pensacola is the one I know of:


trout point pensacola - Google Maps

Jim


----------



## sandy (Oct 28, 2009)

i found it on google maps and was wondering if you can walk to trout point and where you would park


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

you can walk there from the trout point trail right by the back gate in nas. the only other way is to get into a gated condo complex with a code


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

is there a sea wall on trout point and what other fish are commonly found in that area? whats the best depth to fish that area? My family owns a condo right down from there on gulf beach and it would be very close for me to fish from a john boat


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

There is no seawall at trout point, the seawall is east of trout point by about 2 miles. The best way to fish trout point is to wade out about waste deep and throw topwaters early morning or drag some bull minnows or gulps along the bottom for flounder


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

cornflake is right wade out to where it starts to get deep off the right side of the point toward the dock and do what he said or live pinfish or finger mullet freelined out on the grass beds works great for trout, reds, ladys, spanish and even some mangrove snapper. also when the tide comes out there is a little slew by the condos, at low tide you can catch lot of bull minnows and finger mullets at the mouth.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i MAY have seen what is refered to as Trout Point Im doing some work on nas right now and today drove along side the water and pulled into that little beach area (gravel parking lot just west of the light house) on base that faces directly out into the pass, and Im assuming trout point is that large sandy point that jets out towards the middle of the ICW and makes the channel real narrow in that spot.... So am I correct or all wrong My point to all this is like I said, family owns a condo in one of the high rises along gulf beach right behind the marina at the back gate to NAS and Im trying to find something easy to access with my 14ft John boat from the condo that holds good fish and have heard alot about this Trout Point. Im not scared to venture into those deep water spots along that area if anyone knows something better


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

What you saw was not trout point, it was The Lake Frederick Beach, Trout point is further down than that. Trout Point is right next to those condos, you actually dont need a boat to fish trout point, most of the time it is actually easier to fish it on foot


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

heres is trout point!
pensacola fl - Google Maps


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

If you zoom in on bbarton13's google image you will see a boardwalk going out to the trout point area. That board walk is located inside the nature walk on NAS. This nature area is between the backgate and Sherman's Cove. It is where the huge white canvas tent is located. Look for the recycle bins and the gate is right there. I am not sure of what time the gate opens or closes.


----------

